# what game made you bought the 3ds?



## HungryForCereal (Aug 29, 2017)

pokemon x/y made me buy my first 3ds but something happened to my 3ds so i just left it there and never touch it again but its ACNL after the update made me buy a new 3ds.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

No idea, it was mostly for better Internet actually, I could never connect to the sloppy WEP stuff you were forced onto the old DS games and consoles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2017)

I actually got my 3DSXL because my mom was trying to compensate for my dad breaking my DSiXL after trying to replace the microphone in it. I didnt get it for a particular game because the one 3DS game I had I always played on my brothers console.


----------



## goro (Aug 29, 2017)

pokemon y, wayyyy back in christmas 2013


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 30, 2017)

New Leaf. I held out for the LE "pop tart" 3DS.


----------



## Joy (Aug 30, 2017)

Animal Crossing and also the fact that I missed having a handheld.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 2, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I'm more of a console gamer and don't always buy handhelds. So if not for New Leaf, I wouldn't even own a 3DS right now.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 2, 2017)

It was a Christmas gift in 2012...Jeez, that one will be 5 this Christmas Eve. ( I dropped that one and it broke) I still have it though.


----------



## pft7 (Sep 4, 2017)

I definitely bought my Nintendo 3DS XL to play Pokemon X and Pokemon Y just like I bought my Nintendo DS Lite to play Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Pearl, not many other games I ever want to play. It's always nice to get a good deal when buying a new console with a couple of games. And the starter pack with charger and styluses and a nice case. I really love the case I got with the 3DS XL. I feel for the person above who couldn't connect to WEP, that's the reason I bought a Nintendo DSi so I could connect and trade over the internet on Pokemon Black.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2017)

Pok?mon x/y and Nintendogs + Cats


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 4, 2017)

no specific game, mainly just wanted a handheld system.  the games that did interest me right away though included ACNL, and fire emblem (which i never did get into).


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2017)

I got my first 3DS in Christmas 2011. I remember wanting it for future games not announced yet like Pokemon and Kirby. When they did get announced, I was happy to already have a 3DS. I got my second 3DS for Chrimstmas 2015 (I think?) so I could connect the two, but now that purpose is gone until I get the old one fixed.


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

Probably Animal Crossing, I think NL had been announced already before I actually bought a 3DS.. ended up having to wait a long long time for that acnl hahah
But I was gonna upgrade eventually anyway, I was just taking my time about it. Finally gave in when they released the purple 3ds (but replaced that with an xl like a year or two later anyway lol)


----------



## Barbara (Sep 5, 2017)

None. I bought the 3DS because I wanted it. I did look forward to playing Ocarina of Time, though, because I had briefly played a Zelda game before and I really wanted to play again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

pft7 said:


> I definitely bought my Nintendo 3DS XL to play Pokemon X and Pokemon Y just like I bought my Nintendo DS Lite to play Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Pearl, not many other games I ever want to play. It's always nice to get a good deal when buying a new console with a couple of games. And the starter pack with charger and styluses and a nice case. I really love the case I got with the 3DS XL. I feel for the person above who couldn't connect to WEP, that's the reason I bought a Nintendo DSi so I could connect and trade over the internet on Pokemon Black.



Yeah, I probably could have gotten the Dsi for the black/white games and such but yeah 3ds was pretty much coming soon after that so yeah better invest in one man. wonder why they had such ****ty connection stuff on the old ones though :/ and when i tried one wep we had at grandmas it ****ted even more man


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

Super mario 3d land haha


----------



## Cou (Sep 5, 2017)

i found out that ace attorney 5 was only gonna be for 3ds and i caved in


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 5, 2017)

It was purely for animal crossing new leaf! Honestly I didn't even look for other games until much later (years), although I did download Mario kart shortly after because I already knew of it too. I still don't have Pok?mon either lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

My mom gifted my 3DS out of random on christmas. I was super hyped.
I didnt really wish for any games until I saw ACNL. I got it the next Christmas when it came out ;P


----------



## Rupleteaser (Sep 6, 2017)

Oddly enough, I specifically got the 3DS for Rhythm Thief, even buying the game a week before I got the console.
There were of course plenty of games coming in the future I was securing one for though, so if not Rhythm Thief it would've been Dual Destinies.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

Animal Crossing, I actually bought the game the day it came out, long before I owned my own console. My dad let me play it on his 3Ds at the time


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 6, 2017)

It was for Pok?mon X and Y tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

I guess I could say Pok?mon too because I'm the worst trash lol. Not that I liked XY or Su/Mo much though.. ORAS was real nice tho.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

I think it was AC:NL.


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

acnl lol 2014 dais


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 10, 2017)

My hubby got it for me so I could play Animal Crossing since I expressed interest in New Leaf. I was on a few years hiatus from gaming until 2015 (save the occasional Smash game when 4 came out). He got me the 3DS bundle with ACNL and HHD. ♡


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tomodachi Life


----------



## Soigne (Sep 13, 2017)

Animal Crossing. I didn't really even know what else was/would be available.


----------



## Envy (Sep 14, 2017)

Mainly Animal Crossing New Leaf, but the E3 that the 3DS was announced at was so full of great future titles, so it wasn't solely Animal Crossing.

Also, my DS had broken a couple of years before, so getting a 3DS was my way of getting to play games like Pokemon HG/SS and Black/White for the first time.


----------



## froggyb (Sep 15, 2017)

Animal Crossing was the main reason. I bought it before AC came out bec. I grew up with Ocarina of time and Starfox and wanted to play the 3d remakes. Now its the only thing I play games on. In fact tonight I'm going to buy something from the eshop but I cant decide between Mario Golf, Yoshi's Wooly World, and Ever Oasis. The only one I havent played before is Ever Oasis, so I'm gonna try the demo before I decide.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

It was the potential for Animal Crossing that made me get it.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

I got the 3DSXL very late, but I think I got it for Pokemon X and Y. I've always played the main series games and I felt like I was missing out and raaaagh, I wasn't going to be left behind >:[


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Goyoku said:


> I got the 3DSXL very late, but I think I got it for Pokemon X and Y. I've always played the main series games and I felt like I was missing out and raaaagh, I wasn't going to be left behind >:[



I hate missing out on Pokemon games.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I hate missing out on Pokemon games.



Same although if Ultra's are gonna be as bad as Sun/Moon, yeah man not getting it (will probably still because I'm trash but yeah...)


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

i got mine for acnl in the summer of 2013, i think.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2017)

I got my n3ds for xmas 2014 cos of Smash then I bought ACNL like 4 days later bc a friend told me to


----------



## Joy (Sep 27, 2017)

Prototype99 said:


> i got mine for acnl in the summer of 2013, i think.



Same as me


----------



## Cascade (Sep 27, 2017)

I bought a 3DS because of Mario Kart 7


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

The game that made me want to buy a Nintendo 3DS for the first time was actually Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. I bought mine shortly before the Animal Crossing New Leaf game came out.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 27, 2017)

Anything besides Animal Crossing, it was Mario Kart 7. Though, Super Mario 3D Land was also a reason why I bought the 3DS.


----------



## Flare (Sep 28, 2017)

Ocarina of Time 3D and Mario 3D Land made me want to buy the 3DS. I got 3D Land when in a Limited Edition bundle and was pleased with it. I actually had to wait 3 years to play OOT since it was somewhat rare in cartridge version and at that time I disliked Digital games...


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 28, 2017)

Right let me just start with my DS. I saw someone playing Nintendogs and I fell in love. The system before the Ds and after the GBA was the one I had but It was stolen :-( But at the time they were on DSi or Dslite, and I could not get a new one so I paid $80 for one, and bought Nintendogs. I wanted AC WW , but my DS was soooooooooo old so I just waited............. ........ ..... until 2 years ago
THE 3DSXL I got Tomodachi Life & Fantasy Life
I got ACNL *SUPER*
Those games better watch out I have a long list of games I have wanted (including Pokemon)
Plus I bought my micro-SD ahead and UPGRADED
MuHaaaaaa *lets game monster off the chain*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2017)

None really unless a blanket Pokemon works fine here. I had a lot of fun with the Game Boy family and my DS, so I wasn't about to skip the 3DS either.


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 28, 2017)

Pokemon Rumble 3D Lmfao


----------



## Starglow (Sep 29, 2017)

Man, I can hardly remember. I think I was just psyched about the 3d in general that I knew I was going to get it. ACNL and pokemon were definitely big selling points though.


----------



## Thair (Sep 29, 2017)

I was really into Nintendogs for the original DS so I just had to get the new one and the matching console when it got released. I also got Super Mario 3D Land the same day.


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2017)

honestly nine year old me just really wanted it


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 29, 2017)

I wanted many games, so I bought it february this year like. I wanted things like AC:NL, Pokemon Sun, Fire Emblem Shadows of valentia, and more.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 29, 2017)

It was Mario Kart 7 back in 2011!


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 29, 2017)

I think it was Animal crossing because I saw the limited edition version and had to have it. 'n '
I think pokemon was a factor too.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 29, 2017)

The games that got me to purchase a 3DS were Ocarina of Time and Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.

I love the Zelda games, and have played just about every one from when they were first released on up, but OoT is probably my favorite. And I'm a huge fan of Professor Layton, having all the games, so I really did need to upgrade to play the newer ones.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 29, 2017)

I got it for both Animal Crossing: New Leaf (previously I had been sharing a 3DS with my sister and we had shared a town) and Yoshi's New Island (I bought the special Yoshi Edition 3DSXL and it came with a copy of Yoshi's Island when it was first released.)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 2, 2017)

I was going to buy it for New Leaf, but it got delayed and Rhythm Thief ended up coming out first. I also waited until they released the purple 3ds to get one.


----------



## sierra117 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ocarina of Time. I ended up getting the bundle that came with the game and the black/gold Zelda 3DS. It's tiny, but it's still the prettiest console I own ♡__♡


----------



## Paxx (Oct 2, 2017)

i wanted to the play the latest games that were out, and a lot of them looked a ton of fun! i was getting sick of my dsi and the old games i had. i only had my 3ds for 2 years.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Oct 3, 2017)

I bought the system before it had any games I really wanted but I was expecting Zelda and AC to come out on it. The first game I had was Nintendogs and some kind of Submarine diver demo that I never played haha.


----------



## Static_Luver (Oct 3, 2017)

I bought the 3DS because of Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D and Animal Crossing New Leaf (when it was just announced) made me buy my very first blue 3DS.


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 4, 2017)

I got Pokemon Y and a 3DS for Christmas 2013


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 4, 2017)

ACNL!!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 8, 2017)

I wanted one for ACNL when the game was announced.  Waited for the 3DSXL to be released before buying the system.
While I waited I played Professor Layton games and some puzzle games.  I'm now addicted to pokemon.


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 8, 2017)

I was obsessed with getting pokemon, so my boyfriend bought me a 3Ds along with Pok?mon X. Now I have around 11-15 games for it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 8, 2017)

I went and got the 3DS on a whim to be able to play Pokemon Soul Silver. Afterwards I purchased Paper Mario: Sticker Star and then both Pokemon X and Y, preceeding Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pokemon X/Y was the main reason, but ACNL and MH3U were also factors in pushing me to get one.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

Mine was actually a gift, LOL! I didn't even play on it for a long time until I remembered about Animal Crossing. Now I haven't been able to put it down.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 14, 2017)

Mainly Animal Crossing New Leaf, but also some other games like Nintendogs + Cats or Pokemon Rumble 
Blast back at the time (both games are also the first games I got for the 3DS).


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

I got the 3DS a little while after release, the day OOT 3D came out. I was planning on getting one anyways due to how much I loved the DS and how much it was part of my earlier days. I guess OOT 3D was what I got it for? I mainly just use my DSes as Pokemon Machines now, though. 

I'm glad I was able to experience the 3DS for all that it's been so far, it's been a really fun time. When youtube for the 3DS came out, even if it wasn't the BEST, I adored the thing, because I finally had something I could lay down and watch youtube with(Yeah I didn't have a phone for the longest time, I was one of those stupid kids who wanted to be "Out of the norm" or something stupid). 

The only thing that the 3DS needs is a Totino's Pizza Rolls game, and then it will be the best system ever made


----------



## carp (Oct 15, 2017)

nothing "made" me, i bought the special edition 3ds xl animal crossing new leaf one when it went on sale on ebay after it first released though


----------



## noxephi (Oct 20, 2017)

I think it was Pokemon X that got it on my wishlist!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 21, 2017)

I originally got a 3DS so that I could use the online functionality (trading, wifi battles, etc.) in Pokemon Black & White. That might seem strange, but at that point the DS consoles only used WEP wifi instead of WPA, and WEP is a less secure connection. It was also a purchase made planning for future Pokemon releases.


----------



## tifachu (Oct 21, 2017)

Animal crossing. Also pokemon X and Ocarina of Time, but more so animal crossing.


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 22, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf of course! I was still in highschool and super broke. I saved all the money I made babysitting over the summer to buy one and a new copy of ACNL. Lol. One of the best decisions I've made... or maybe the worst. I'm still addicted. I can't stop playing...


----------



## ashlif (Oct 22, 2017)

Pokemon X or Y made me wanting to get a 3DS fast. I always have liked the Pokemon series since I was a toddler back in my Diamond/Pearl/Platinum days. I had to check out the new content in those games.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2017)

I originally imported an American 3DS with _Nintendogs + cats: Golden Retriever and Friends_. Then I sold them to a woman in London for ?220 six months later because I never used it. 

When _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and _Pok?mon X_ had confirmed release dates I bought a second (PAL) 3DS.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 27, 2017)

pokemon y was the reason I got my 3ds.


----------



## Sarafina7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Pokemon Sun and Moon.
I had been wanting to get a 3ds since I saw the Let's Plays of Pokemon X & Y and Chuggaaconroy's Let's Play of AC:NL, but told myself I wasn't going to get a game system for just one (or two) game(s).
Watching poketubers play Sun and Moon really made me want to play it. I didn't just want to watch, I wanted to actually play the game and experience it for myself.
So, in January 2017 I bought a New 3DS XL, along with Pokemon X and AC:NL Welcome amiibo.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 29, 2017)

Nothing in particular. I just wanted a Wii U for Christmas(this was in 2012), but my mom got me a 3DS XL instead. I got into Animal Crossing later.


----------



## Braixen (Oct 29, 2017)

Tbh I think I just got mine as a normal birthday present? I can't remember if I asked for it in specific, but I would've eventually wanted to get one because of pokemon. I think my 3ds is around 4 years old now and it's still working : p


----------



## dedenne (Oct 29, 2017)

Animal crossing


----------



## nammie (Oct 29, 2017)

animal crossing lol


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 29, 2017)

Pokemon X and Y. I was bitter at first about needing to buy a new console to play the new games, but I have no regrets about buying it now.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 29, 2017)

Initially, X and Y, but Animal Crossing was a happy surprise underneath my Christmas tree~


----------



## chamsae (Dec 12, 2017)

acnl ^^ ive always wanted to play it but since i have a ps3 i didnt want to ask my parents for another expensive console so i got a summer job and bought it with my own money. best decision ive made, seriously.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 12, 2017)

Animal crossing


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2017)

ACNL. ^_^


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 12, 2017)

lego friends when i was 7...  plus few other games


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2017)

animal crossing new leaf was the only reason i wanted a 3ds lol so that


----------



## Weiland (Dec 15, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Pokemon XY.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2017)

I just got it 'cause it looked cool, got it around launch so there weren't any games to buy it for tbh...


----------



## thisistian (Jan 14, 2018)

ACNL
Pokemon X
Harvest Moon


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 14, 2018)

I think the first game I bought for the 3DS wasn't even a 3DS game... I had bought pokemon black when I bought my 3DS. I did however, buy ocarina of time shortly after.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd say Mario Kart 7 i guess... Basically all my friends had a 3ds and they were always playing Mario Kart 7 without me ;-; lol


----------



## John Wick (Jan 14, 2018)

ACNL. 

My first DS game, however, was Nintendogs.


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

My siblings got a 3DS each because of Animal Crossing, and soon I followed through with them as well. I think my first game on 3DS was HHD. I’m not entirely sure lol, I have a bad memory.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 15, 2018)

No particular game I just wanted to upgrade from my DS Lite cause the touch screen was absolutely destroyed and it was driving me crazy


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2018)

I bought it at launch when there were barely games just because I wanted it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2018)

It was Animal Crossing: New Leaf that got me into buying a 3DS. However, I got my first 3DS back in 2011 (right at launch), knowing that a new Animal Crossing game is coming out (which happened over 26 months later).

I can totally remember what it's like to have a 3DS before worthy titles came out. I even remember back when the eShop didn't exist on the 3DS. I spent the first two months playing Streetpass Plaza games and AR games. My favorite was Find Mii (Part 1). Then it started to change after the introduction of the eShop. Man, the 3DS changed a lot. Can you imagine playing only Streetpass Plaza games and AR games and nothing else? I also remember that Face Raiders existed since the launch of the 3DS.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 15, 2018)

probably acnl. my sister got a 3ds before me & i envied her town haha


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 16, 2018)

I was working at Gamestop when the 3DS was released, felt obligated to buy one. Pre-ordered Ocarina of Time and at least two others because "sales". I think ACNL is like the only thing I ever really ended up using it for. Oh and Pokemon Black into Y.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 17, 2018)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. Not gonna lie, I had no intention of ever buying the 3DS. I couldn't turn down New Leaf though so I bought the 3DS XL and New Leaf. 

If it weren't for New Leaf, I'm sure I would have bought the 3DS for ORAS.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2018)

Corrie said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf. Not gonna lie, *I had no intention of ever buying the 3DS*. I couldn't turn down New Leaf though so I bought the 3DS XL and New Leaf.



And why is that?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was Animal Crossing: New Leaf that got me into buying a 3DS. However, I got my first 3DS back in 2011 (right at launch), knowing that a new Animal Crossing game is coming out (which happened over 26 months later).
> 
> I can totally remember what it's like to have a 3DS before worthy titles came out. I even remember back when the eShop didn't exist on the 3DS. I spent the first two months playing Streetpass Plaza games and AR games. My favorite was Find Mii (Part 1). Then it started to change after the introduction of the eShop. Man, the 3DS changed a lot. Can you imagine playing only Streetpass Plaza games and AR games and nothing else? I also remember that Face Raiders existed since the launch of the 3DS.



Yeah I remembered the launch here, only getting like the Star Fox game and Pilotwings Resort and maybe something else, can't remember.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 19, 2018)

I knew I was getting a 3DS the day I saw the Ocarina of Time 3D announcement. That game was a huge part of my childhood, in fact I think it was the first game I ever played when I was 5, so it will always hold a special place in my heart. Surprisingly, AC was something that I bought on a whim after I saw my Canadian friends playing it when I was visiting. I had never played an AC game before then and it looked pretty fun, so I treated myself to it as soon as I got back from my holiday. I think it has the highest playtime of all my 3DS games so I definitely got my money's worth and more out of it. It's absolutely one of my favourite handheld consoles ever, the selection and quality of games is excellent, I've never had any regrets buying one.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn?t buy it. My husband bought me it for my 16th birthday along with Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance (which I haven?t finished lol). Then ACNL came out a few months after my bday, so then I got that XD But if it weren?t for KHDD I wouldn?t have wanted the 3DS.


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

Ocarina of Time!! It was my favorite Zelda game until Breath of the Wild so I needed it haha


----------



## abc123wee (Jan 30, 2018)

Ocarina of Time for sure. I had always wanted to play it, but had no way until the remake. Getting it after hearing all the hype was so cool.


----------



## Minto (Jan 30, 2018)

Mario Kart 7 really sealed the deal for me. At first, I wasn't interested in the 3ds but when I was 11-12, I was obsessed with Mario Kart Wii, so once I heard the new one coming out, I had to go and beg my mom for one for Christmas that year lol.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 1, 2018)

Animal Crossing, but I have played Mario Kart 7 a lot too.


----------



## Lily Mayor (Aug 25, 2018)

New leaf and mk 7


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

Pretty sure I got my first 3DS just from wanting one, not from any particular game.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

I don?t remember but I remember my parents telling me a few weeks ago that I Wanted Pilotwings Resort from a demo so but that they bought me a 3ds as an early birthday present back in June 2012


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 25, 2018)

New Leaf!


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Pokemon.


----------



## yipyip (Aug 26, 2018)

Funnily enough, it was Animal Crossing that made me buy a DS. Best decision ever and now I have more games now. I have a special ed. Mario version (New 3ds) so i can change the outerwear and add charms and I love it so much.


----------



## Christy.lee1989 (Aug 26, 2018)

pokemon x was the game that made me buy it. i had a ds lite, and i cant even remember the games i had on it, but a friend had pokemon x and i watched him play it and i just had to have it after that. animal crossing new leaf was my second game though


----------



## Poptato (Aug 27, 2018)

It was Pokemon X/Y that made me buy a 3DS. After buying it I quickly grew in love with the games available for the console. I ended up buying a lot of games after.


----------



## Tri (Aug 28, 2018)

I got the OOT 3D bundle because the remake looked gorgeous. I figured there would be new AC and new Pokemon eventually, so I picked up a beautiful console with a game I sort of wanted while I could. I think my DS classic and DSi were falling apart around that time too.


----------



## chesty (Aug 30, 2018)

Super Mario Maker! I always wanted to be able to create my own Mario levels


----------



## Chipl95 (Aug 31, 2018)

New Leaf.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 31, 2018)

Smash Bros, Mario Kart and Pokemon. Then I got a bunch of other games like ACNL


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 31, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf did, it will be the same for the Switch..if they announce one.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2018)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star. I was hugely disappointed by it lmao.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 31, 2018)

Animal Crossing


----------



## arturia (Sep 1, 2018)

Pokemon Moon, which I never even ended up getting. I mostly only play ACNL and sometimes Zelda or Mario Kart with my friends.


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 1, 2018)

Pretty sure Mario Kart 7 was one of the first ones that interested me into getting one!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 28, 2019)

Originally because of New Leaf, got my first 3DS back then and thought the wait for said game wouldn't 
take so long, man was I disappointed when it got delayed and nobody knew what the release date will be. 
I remember how many times I asked at GameStop and actually believed that guy who said it would come 
out in winter. Silly young me got pretty salty afterwards when it didn't came out then... Luckily, there
were a bunch of other games for the 3DS that caught my attention besides New Leaf.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

Animal Crossing New Leaf lmao Animal Crossing is the reason why I bought a wii and a switch too.


----------



## Tao (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't think there was specific game in particular, I think I just bought it for "the usual suspects" that pretty much every Nintendo handheld tends to have at least one of. A Pokemon, a Fire Emblem, a Metroid etc.

I don't generally buy Nintendo consoles for anything specific, it's always just for more of those games they always release a new one of.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

l just wanted a 3ds xl because its newer and it had lots of games l wanted to play which games l can't remember anymore now because l got rid of lots of 3ds games.


----------



## Shayden (Jun 29, 2019)

why, new leaf of course! but i played a lot of nintendogs too lol


----------



## Romaki (Jun 29, 2019)

New Leaf, of course!  Same goes for the Switch, though I just love it as a concept. Great games on the road.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

No game really as there weren?t many games out yet and I was just interested in the 3DS itself. Mario Kart 7 was my first game though and a good game it was! Funny thing is, I was in awe by the graphics but after playing wii u and switch it?s meh.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 29, 2019)

It was Ocarina of Time 3D and Link Between Worlds. I never knew these games existed (I played OoT on N64 but didn't know there was a new version) and I couldn't just not buy these games and the system with it. I honestly think that if the 3DS didn't have any Zelda games to catch my eye, I never would have bought the system. And that would've been quite sad  A lot of my favourite games are on the 3DS. But I know they would never have pulled me in enough to make me buy a system to try them in the first place.


----------



## Liability (Jun 29, 2019)

i got mine for new leaf and pokemon sun/moon


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 29, 2019)

I got my 3DS because my husband really wanted us to play Pokemon X/Y together. After I finished Pokemon X, I found out about New Leaf so I was really happy to be able to play that as well.


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 30, 2019)

Animal Crossing: Wild World. I can't tell you how many cartridges I had of that game I loved it so much!


----------



## hzl (Jul 6, 2019)

only reason I bought one was for ACNL back in 2013 - still have the same console, still playing the game. Waiting for the latest AC to release so I have a reason to purchase the switch


----------



## Noctis (Jul 6, 2019)

Pokemon XY. I had to emulate games since my parents really hated me playing games (they still do even though I'm paying with my own money) because they were expensive. Though I manage to get q
a 3ds for my birthday with a copy of X and Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon which was already included digitally.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just like the reason why I am getting a Switch in the very near future, I got a 3DS because of news of a new Animal Crossing game!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jul 7, 2019)

Well my mom bought the 3ds for me but the main reason I wanted one was for the Pokemon and Story of Seasons/Rune Factory games coming out. They are some of my favorite game series of all time so of course I had to play them!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2019)

Pokemon X/Y, Mainly Y. Surprisingly enough, i don't play it anymore.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2019)

There wasn't any specific game that made me buy the 3DS. I obtained my first one in 2011 when it was a new system, so I knew there would be a lot of games coming in the future. I was definitely right because the 3DS has an incredible library of games now. 

It's really been almost 8 years since I bought the 3DS and I still use it on a daily basis. That is incredible longevity for a gaming console.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 7, 2019)

i think it was something stupid like rayman 3ds. it was a horrible port which is even better


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 7, 2019)

Probably Pok?mon XY, but I got my 3DS in 2014, and only got Pok?mon X as late as 2017 -_-


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 9, 2019)

i only got mine for pokemon xy. i realized that i should look into more games for it and bought new leaf on a whim a few days later. best impulse purchase i've ever made LOL


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 9, 2019)

I only owned New Leaf (bought at release, along with the 3ds) for years until I had my son and he got into Nintendo characters at 1 and a half years old. We got a bunch of different games and now that he's older the 3DS is his.


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

ACNL . obsviously . lmfao


----------



## Romaki (Jul 12, 2019)

I got the pink New Leaf bundle for my birthday. Also appreciated Pok?mon X a lot.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 12, 2019)

There wasn't actually a singular game that made me buy the 3ds. My mother brought it because my original ds broke (and by that I mean the really old ds', like, the ones before the 3ds came around) so I could still play the games that were meant for my old ds and also get some new ones as the games came out for it


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 12, 2019)

ACNL. Bought both together with my financial aid return, and didn't have another game for a while lol.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2019)

New Leaf was going to be my priority, though it wasn't available in the store anymore so I went with Omega Ruby instead. I'm really glad I ended up buying OR though since that really got me into the Pokemon games.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2019)

New leaf of course


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 14, 2019)

ACNL


----------



## Peg (Jul 14, 2019)

_Tales of the Abyss_ and _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D_ were the main reasons I bought my first 3DS in 2012.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 14, 2019)

animal crossing new leaf. i have played other games but for a while i only owned that game


----------



## Olympus (Jul 14, 2019)

I like playing Pokemon Pearl in my 3ds after my ds broke


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 14, 2019)

New leaf! Got mine 6 years ago


----------



## Melodie (Jul 16, 2019)

Wanted the 3DS mostly because of Animal Crossing, but also because all the new games started to came 
out on said console.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jul 30, 2019)

Frankly, it was a lot of games. Probably the big one, though, was Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Hanoumi (Aug 1, 2019)

For me, it wasn't a game that made me buy. My old ds lite kicked the bucket and when it happened that the 3ds was already out for a year or two. I thought, why not upgrade so I bought one. Honestly looking at it now, it was one of the best decisions I made. Especially since when I actually got to the store, the worker there tried so hard to make me get a ps vita instead. People can be obnoxious.


----------



## Reckoner (Aug 1, 2019)

Either Pokemon X or New Leaf.


----------

